# iv just been to see her !!!!!!!!!



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

just been to see my baby again, here are some pictures


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

aww gorgoues! what breed?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

clairescunny55 said:


> aww gorgoues! what breed?


_*Poodle x chihuahua *_


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

What a cute puppy


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

She's very cute. I bet you can't wait to get her home


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i really really can not wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i keep looking at her pics _


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

she's SO sweet! She's gonna be a little curly bundle of fun


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable...lovely pics.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

She is adorable! How long until you get her?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Shes a real cute pup! Those eyes in the first pic are amazing!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_getting her saturday _


Classyellie said:


> She is adorable! How long until you get her?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my, how cute is she, i want her,!!!!!!!
Good luck, and we will need LOTS of pictures when you get her home,xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yip shes a cutey all right... i can see Chi in her.. who was what? Mum? Dad?...


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_thanks guys  mum is toy poodle and dad is a chi  iv meet them both and they are the most friendly dogs ever!! espesh the poodle mummy  i loved her haha_


scosha37 said:


> Yip shes a cutey all right... i can see Chi in her.. who was what? Mum? Dad?...


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_dont worry about that!!! _


colliemerles said:


> oh my, how cute is she, i want her,!!!!!!!
> Good luck, and we will need LOTS of pictures when you get her home,xx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely  x


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

We pick up our 10 week old chihuahua tomorrow 









Sharon


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_omgosh u must be soooooooooooo excited !!!! dont forget the pics !!!!_


benjibirch said:


> We pick up our 10 week old chihuahua tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 29072
> 
> ...


----------

